# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Kummerklappe für Angehörige

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## kessernorbert

hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe mich vor 2 Monaten in einen Mann verliebt, der Prostatakrebs hat und vor einem Jahr "nervenschonend" operiert wurde. Bei der letzten Untersuchung vor einem Monat wurde festgestellt, dass eine Hormonbehandlung notwendig ist und er hat auch sofort eine 1/4 Jahresspritze bekommen. Leider kenne ich seinen korrekten Befund nicht. Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: welche "Partnerin" hat Erfahrung mit einem Partner, der durch Hormontherapie kein Verlangen mehr nach einer Frau hat? Ich würde mich über einen Erfahrungsaustausch sehr freuen. 
gruß

----------


## kirabastian

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich bin auch neu, obwohl ich schon seit 23. Februar 2008 mir die Beiträge im Forum anschaue.

Am 22. Februar 2008 wurde durch ein CT festgestellt, dass mein Mann (74) wahrscheinlich ein Prostatakarzinom hat. Nach der Biopsie am 20. März 2008 wurde folgendes festgestellt:
Prostatastanzzylinder
1. rechts, 2 Teile je 15 mm lang
2. links, 2 Teile je 15 mm lang
HE, PAS, Schnittstufen
Mikroskopisch
1.+2. sind in allen Prostatastanzbiopsien Anteile eines infiltrierenden Tumorgewebes erfaßt aus landulären und kribriformen Proliferationen attypischer Prostataepithelien. Das atypische einreihige Epithel zeigt mäßig bis deutlich vergrößerte polymorphe hyperchromatische Zellkerne mit prominenten Nukleoll. Das Zytoplasma ist leicht azidophil, teilweise etwas hell. Herdförmig Konfluenz der Drüsen. In der A-PAS-Reaktion keine sauren Mucinablagerungen nachweisbar.

Beurteilung
1.+2. Prostatastanzbiopien von der re. und li. Seite, vollständig durchsetzt von einem infiltrierenden pluriformen mäßig gut differenzierten glandulär-kribriformen Adenocarcinom der Prostata mit ausgeprägter Kemanaplasie 
(pT2c, G2b 3+4=7).

Was ich (45) in den letzten Wochen aus dem Fachchinesisch verstanden habe, ist, dass mein Mann in fast allen Knochen Metastasen hat. Die Prostata ist völlig durchsetzt mit Krebs. (pT2c, G2b 3+4=7) Was heißt das genau?
Weiterhin ist mein Mann schwer depressiv. Er war vom 9. März bis 20. März 2008 im Krankenhaus, wo alle Untersuchungen gemacht worden sind. Sein körperlicher Verfall ist erschreckend. Er kann nicht richtig sprechen, nicht richtig schlucken, und er kann nicht mehr laufen. Laut Onkologe kann er sich nicht erklären, warum er nicht mehr laufen kann. Er ist nun seit 3. April 2008 in Bonn in einer Klinik, da die Möglichkeit bestand, dass er einen Darmverschluss hatte. Das war aber ein Glück nicht der Fall. Die Ergebnisse eines kleinen Blutbildes ergab folgendes:

Leukozyten 11,5 Mio/ml
Glucose im Serum 213 mg/dl
Alk. Phosphatase 1027 U/l
Gamma GT 65 U/l
Kalium 5,18 mmol/l
Triglycerid 204 mg/dl
Cholersterin 254 mg/dl
CRP turb. 20,08 mg/dl
Crea-Clearance MDRD 81 ml/min.
BSG 72/80

Weiterhin wurde am 3.3.2008 ein PSA von 416 festgestellt und im Krankenhaus (9.-20.03.2008) über 500.

Dies sind alles böhmische Dörfer. Kann einer mir diese Daten evtl. erklären?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebe/r Kirabastian,



> [Was ich (45) in den letzten Wochen aus dem Fachchinesisch verstanden habe, ist, dass mein Mann in fast allen Knochen Metastasen hat.


Dann muß Er und wird auch bestimm Zometa Infusionen bekommen, wenn nicht ist es dringend erforderlich und das alle 3-4 Wochen!



> Die Prostata ist völlig durchsetzt mit Krebs. (pT2c, G2b 3+4=7) Was heißt das genau?


Der Krebs ist aus der Prostata ausgetreten und streut Metastasen aus und das sieht man an den Knochen, denn da sind sie schon dran od. drin!



> Laut Onkologe kann er sich nicht erklären, warum er nicht mehr laufen kann.


Das ist mehr als verständlich, die Lympfknoten im Becken und HWS-Bereich wird wohl auch schon von den Metastasen belegt sein? dein Mann ist sehr geschwächt!



> Glucose im Serum 213 mg/dl


Dein Mann benötigt unbedingt einen guten Diabetologe, sonst bekommt Er noch einen Zuckerschock. Er wird auch deshalb so geschwächt und zittrig sein!
Die Anderen Werte sind Extreme außer dem Normbereich! Ich hoffe, daß Die Ärzte wissen was Sie tun und überhaupt der ONKOLOGE?

Alles Gute und einen Lieben Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Kirabastian,

die wirklich bedenklichen Werte sind das hohe PSA von ca. 500 ng/ml mit möglicherweise schnell steigender Tendenz, der hohe Wert der Alkalischen Phosphatase von 1027 U/l, der ein Indiz für massives Geschehen in den Knochen ist (der Wert sollte unter 129 U/l sein) und der hohe Blutzuckerspiegel. 
Wie Helmut.2 schon schrieb, sollten unbedingt Infusionen mit einem Bisphosphonat (üblicherweise Zometa) vorgenommen werden, um gegen die Knochenmetastasen etwas zu unternehmen. Bei einem derart geschwächten Patienten ist aber unbedingt auf eine schonende Infusion zu achten, sonst können die Nebenwirkungen den Patienten zusätzlich belasten.
Dr. Strum (ein amerikanischer Onkologe, 	der sich ganz auf die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs spezialisiert 	hat) empfiehlt, bei der ersten Verabreichung nur eine halbe 	Dosis zu injizieren, also 2 mg. Andere Ärzte empfehlen, 	bei der ersten Verabreichung die Zeit auf 30 bis 60 (statt 15) Minuten zu 	verlängern und das Zometa in 1000 (statt 100) ml Flüssigkeit zu 	lösen.
Ferner sollte unbedingt eine Androgenunterdrückungstherapie eingeleitet werden mit einem LHRH-Analogon wie Eligard und einem Antiandrogen wie Casodex. Welche ARt der Behandlung haben denn die Ärzte vorgeschlagen?

Ralf

----------


## kirabastian

Lieber Ralf,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Welche Behandlung die Ärzte vorschlagen werden, steht noch nicht fest. Ich bin morgen wieder im Krankenhaus und werde mit ihnen sprechen. Aber es ist schon hilfreich,was auch Helmut geschrieben hat. Danke.

Kirabastian

----------


## klaudia

Hallo ich bin auch neu hier 

mein Vater bekahm vor kurtzen die diagnose ...... und die ärtzte haben eine Homontherapie begonnen  in den ersten tagen nach der setzung des Hormonpreperates 
nahm mein Vater auch endlich wieder zu anstatt immer dürrer zu werden ...
nun sind ca. 2 wochen vergangen und mein vater nimmt plötzlich wieder sehr exstrem ab 
kann mir vieleicht einer einen rat geben wie man gegen dieses abnehmends gegensteuern kann .
liebe grüße
klaudia

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Klaudia,

abnehmen ist relariv, von welchem Gewicht auf welches. Wie ist die Körpergröße, das Alter.

Ich mit weit fortgeschrittenem PCa wiege momentan 70 kg nicht krebsbedingt, bei früher vor Osteoporose 1,79 m und fühle mich recht wohl.

 Weniger ist besser, man muss bei Krebs nicht "stark" an Gewicht sein.
 Unter Hormonblockade nimmt in der Regel das Gewicht zu und viele "kämpfen" mit dem hohen Gewicht. 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## klaudia

hi mein vater wiegt so. ca 65 kg bei 1,73 cm körpergröße .
er verliert pro tag so ca. 100 - 250 gr 
noch vor einem jahr hatt er 110 kg gewogen 
nun ist er schon unter dem soll wert trotz täglich 4 mahlzeiten am tag mit viel sahne butter und co .
und es verschlimmert sich zur zeit halt so sehr das er täglich abnimmt ...
er ist 66 jahre 
gruß

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Klaudia,

die 110 kg, waren ein Wahnsinn, bei der Körpergröße, die Ernährung deines Vaters ist kontraproduktiv und mästet auch den Krebs. Mäste deinen Vater nicht, du tust ihm damit nichts Gutes. 

Du solltest was vom PCa deines Vaters sagen, ob da ein Zusammenhang mit der Erkrankung zu vermuten ist, oder eine andere Erkrankung schon vorhanden ist.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## klaudia

ich kann leider zum PCa nix sagen da mein vater meine mutter gebeten hatte mir nix zu sagen sie hatt es mir natürlich doch gesagt aber da wir fast nie zeit alleine haben kann sie mir leider auch nix näheres zu werten  erzählen .
ich weiß halt nur das die ärtzte im KH ihn nach hause geschickt haben mit den worten das sie ihm im kh nicht mehr helfen könnten  :Stirnrunzeln:  
keine ahnung was das genau heißt ... ich weiß das die metastasen bis hoch in das Brustbein und im ganzen skelett sitzen 
und das mit der Homontherapie 
und bei einem telefonat hatt meine ma halt ihre angst geäußert weil sie nicht weiß wie lange ein körper diesen gewichtsverlust ertragen kann 
gruß

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Klaudia,

was Du da berichtest, das tönt wenig erfreulich. Gerne würde ich Dir etwas Anderes schreiben, doch würde es Dir nicht helfen, wenn ich Dir Sand in die Augen streuen würde.

Es scheint, dass Du und Deine Mutter es nicht leicht haben, ungestört zusammen reden zu können, doch wäre das gerade jetzt von grosser Wichtigkeit. Versuch einmal, zu überlegen, ob es nicht doch einen Weg gäbe, damit Du mit Deiner Mutter einen Nachmittag oder Abend verbringen könntest. Ich weiss, das ist leichter geschrieben als getan, doch kann ich damit vielleicht doch einen Anstoss geben, eine Idee auslösen...

Liebe Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## klaudia

vielen dank jürgvw für deine netten worte  :L&auml;cheln: 
und hansi dankescjön für deine antworten ,
ich habe halt nur die befürchtung das mein vater wohlmöglich bald ins kh eingeliefert wird und er wohlmöglich noch eine magensonde oder so bekommt wenn das mit dem gewichtsverlust nicht bald besser wird .....
und eine frage hab ich da noch was heißt es eigentlich metastasen im ganzen körper ?
was sind metastasen den nu ? 
und stimmt es das die hormontherapie   so gut anschlagen können  das alle metastasen sich zurückbilden ? 
gruß

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Klaudia

Metastasen sind Ableger des ursprünglichen Karzinoms (hier also des Prostatakrebses). Sie bilden sich vorwiegend in den Lymphknoten und in den Knochen.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich Dir geschrieben, was Du mitgeteilt habest, töne wenig erfreulich. Haben sich Metastasen, also mehr oder weniger grosse Folgetumore, schon im ganzen Körper verbreitet, dann hat auch die Hormontherapie einen schweren Stand. Zwar gelingt es oft, die Krankheit in Schach zu halten, also die Tumoren (ob den Ursprungstumor oder die Metastasen) zu stoppen oder gar zurückzubilden, doch müsste ich lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass solche Verbesserungen über lange Zeit wirksam sind, wenn der Körper derart stark angegriffen ist.

Ich will Dir also nichts vormachen, Dir aber auch den Mut nicht nehmen. Wenn Dein Vater in den Händen guter Ärzte ist, die besten Medikamente bekommt und selber den Willen hat, gegen den Krebs zu kämpfen, dann ist keineswegs aller Tage Abend. Und wenn die ganze Familie mithilft, dann ist es noch besser.

Viel Mut wünscht Dir, Deiner Mutter und Deinem Vater

Jürg

----------


## Harro

*Respekt

*Hallo, Jürg, Deine Aktivität für Klaudia verdient Anerkennung, nachdem Du selbst ja ganz schön zu kämpfen hast. So ist das wohl im wirklichen Leben, dass die, die auch Probleme haben, erst recht für die Sorgen anderer Menschen noch Verständnis aufbringen und Informationen zu geben in der Lage sind.

*"Um zufrieden zu sein, das heißt über der Not zu stehen; kommt es nicht darauf an, was man hat, sondern darauf, was man ist"
*(Jeremias Gotthelf)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Hutschi, 

danke für die Blumen!

Mit besten Wünschen

Jürg

----------


## klaudia

ich weiß gar nicht so recht wie ich es schreiben soll ...
ich danke euch erst mal für eure netten antworten ....
sie haben mir schon sehr geholfen .
nach einem kurzen KH aufenthalt von meinem vater  wollte sein körper anscheinend nicht mehr und er ist friedlich zuhause neben meiner mutter letztes wochenende eingeschlafen ..
vielen lieben dank nochmal für eure antworten 
und ganz großes lob an die macher dieses Forums und auch ein dickes dankeschön für einen Platz im netz an dem man auch über solch schwere sachen reden kann .
Gruß klaudia

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe klaudia,

uns wird immer wieder schmerzlich klar gemacht, dass wir es mit einem erbarmungslosen und heimtückischen Gegner zu tun haben, gegen den wir und unsere Ärzte nur sehr begrenzte Mittel haben.
Tröstlich für uns, wie sicher auch für Euch, ist, dass Dein Vater friedlich und offenbar ohne sehr zu leiden eingeschlafen ist. Das ist leider nicht immer so.
Ich möchte auch im Namen der Forumsbetreiber Dir und Deiner Familie mein Mitgefühl aussprechen. Möget Ihr nie wieder Anlass haben, dieses Forum in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Ralf

----------


## Harro

*Abschied

*Liebe Klaudia, schon Dein erster Bericht vom April hat mich tief ob der darin enthaltenen Hilflosigkeit berührt. Es ist einfach deprimierend, lesen zu müssen, dass man Dir kaum Hoffnung für Deinen Vater machen konnte. Nun ist geschehen, was irgendwann auch für uns alle, die wir hier im Forum uns gegenseitig zu helfen oder auch Trost zu spenden versuchen, unabänderlich eintreten wird, nämlich abtreten zu müssen mit oder wegen Prostatakrebs. Es war aber auch für uns tröstlich, lesen zu dürfen, dass Dein Vater friedlich neben Deiner Mutter eingeschlafen ist. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid für Dich und Deine Mutter.

*"Ein bisschen Güte von Mensch zu Mensch ist besser als alle Liebe zur Menschheit"
*(Gustav Dehmel, deutscher Dichter)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## klaudia

vielen dank für eure anteilnahme ..
und ich hab da einen intressanten artikel gelesen vileicht gibt dieser ja wieder ein wenig hoffnung 
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=720024
ps. ich hoffe ich durfte den link posten 
gruß Klaudia

----------


## Harro

*Schon im Forum publiziert

*Liebe Klaudia, hab Dank für Deine immer willkommenen Aktivitäten. Leider ist schon hier darüber berichtet worden:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...60&postcount=1

*"Alles Wissen besteht in einer sicheren und klaren Erkenntnis"
*(Renè Descartes, französischer Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

